# Michael Bloomberg’s anti-gun money up in smoke as pro-gun sheriff wins in Wisconsin



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

** FILE ** Milwaukee County, Wis., Sheriff David A. Clarke Jr. rides his horse during the Mexican Independence Day Parade in Milwaukee in 2010. (AP Photo/Milwaukee Journal Sentinel, John Klein) more >

By Cheryl K. Chumley - The Washington Times - Wednesday, August 13, 2014
A pro-gun incumbent sheriff in Milwaukee County, Wisconsin, beat back the anti-gun money of former New York City Mayor Michael Bloomberg to win his primary contest for re-election by a handy margin, 52-48 percent.
Sheriff David Clarke, a Democrat, is now almost sure to win in November because no Republican is challenging him, The Washington Post reported.
The race took on national tones just last week when Mr. Bloomberg - who helps head the Mayors Against Illegal Guns group and who has taken up a personal crusade to scale back Second Amendment rights - threw in $150,000 to defeat Sheriff Clarke. That amount was more than what Sheriff Clarke and his opponent, Chris Moews, spent on their entire campaigns, The Post reported.
But Mr. Bloomberg's efforts to sway voters down the anti-gun path failed.

Read more: http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2014/aug/13/michael-bloombergs-anti-gun-money-smoke-pro-gun-sh/#ixzz3AIV3OsgK 
Follow us: @washtimes on Twitter


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Suck it Bloombag !


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Unfortunately, $150,000 is pocket change to that asshole.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Notice when its a .00001%er leftwing cuntbag like Zuckerberg or Bloomberg from outside the voting are pouring money in attempting to influence the vote the "no outside money" "our vote isnt for sale" fuckin shitbag libtards are all quite but when the Koch Bros donate a dime its soooo unfair.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Bloomberg* = Elitist, RACIST, anti-constitutional shitbird..... As pointed out, this buttplug has sooooo much more money than brains or heart. Try spending that money on feeding vets/homeless or educating urban at-risk children.............PHUK HIM!


----------

